# New Betta



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

So I picked up my new addition. My question
Is, will a airstone be a good idea?
Setup:
10 gallon
Heater
Filter
Whisper airstone?
Caves
Silk plants


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

an airstone is always a good idea..


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

How do you use an airstone? It's a filter good enough?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

filter is enough, especially with Bettas who can breate air in case the water ever gets low on oxygen (which it shouldn't as you are running a filter)


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

You have to get a small pump, airline tubing and connect the tube to pump then other end to strike. And both the answers are correct...So it's totally a personal preference!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally don't like airstones with bettas. If i had my choice betta setup, i'd get an 8 gal planted with black sand, small sponge filter, and heater. Sponge filters are quite a bit better than power filters IMO. I personally like how easy they are to hide and how they're usually if not always submersible.


----------

